# Sims 2 crashes - any help?



## klmc29 (Nov 22, 2008)

45-49 views on my other post and no replies.  Hopefully I'll get some help on this one.  
I've reinstalled my Sims games (Nightlife, Open for Business and Family Fun Stuff) in order and it plays fine until I try to load a family and then it goes to a blue screen and then back to the desktop.  Any idea why this happens and what I can do to fix it?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you fully patched?
http://support.aspyr.com/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&root=36&id=488

Have you checked for answers at one of the Sims2 for Mac support sites?
Google is your Friend.... Should be something here for Mac support, eh?
http://www.modthesims2.com/forumdisplay.php?f=430


----------

